
'Cats' gets day-one patch in theaters - mortenjorck
https://kotaku.com/cats-is-getting-patched-like-a-video-game-1840595607
======
heinrichf
Analysis from a VFX supervisor:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vfx/comments/ee7m0t/cats_from_a_vfx...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vfx/comments/ee7m0t/cats_from_a_vfx_perspective/)

Original Hollywood reporter article:
[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/universal-notifies-
th...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/universal-notifies-theaters-
cats-is-being-updated-improved-visual-effects-1264689)

~~~
jfengel
The reddit post uses the word "shop" a few times in a way I'm not familiar
with. Specifically, "all over the shop" apparently meaning "not appearing
consistent with the rest of the scene". Does "shop" have a technical meaning
here?

~~~
Doxin
It's synonymous with "place" in that use case.

------
downerending
Perhaps ironically, my kids called around to find a theater that _didn 't_
have the patch yet. Apparently their only interest in this stinker was seeing
the goofs...

------
djohnston
You know behind this was a VFX team saying they couldn't hit the deadline with
given constraints, and a manager who didn't listen

------
anonymfus
Newer thread with more comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21864259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21864259)

------
Jean-Philipe
I wonder why they went the VFX route at all. Why not just have the dancers
wear costumes and makeup?

